# ehemalige Raidplatten zu normalen HDDs machen



## dreamcatcher007 (3. August 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin langsam aber sicher wirklich ratlos.  Ich habe hier 2 x 500 GB Platten von Western Digital liegen. Modell: WD5000BEVT  WD Scorpio Blue.
Die Platten wurden in der Firma für Datensicherung genutzt. Die Platten werden im Windows mit voller Größe in der Verwaltung erkannt. Es ist jedoch unzugeordneter Speicherplatz. Wenn ich die Platte initialisieren möchte fragt er mich folgende Optionen ab:

1.  als MBR  oder 
2. als GPT initialisieren

egal was ich davon auswähle, es kommt folgende Meldung: 

Die Anforderung konnte wegen eines E/A Gerätefehlers nicht ausgeführt werden.

Habe mich natürlich davon noch nicht beeindrucken lassen und habe folgende Sachen zusätzlich probiert:

1. Win 7 Installation auf eine einzige HDD:    nicht möglich, da beim "Erstellen der Partition" ein Fehler auftritt.
2. mit Gparted probiert die Partitionstabellen zu erstellen:   ohne Erfolg,  Read Error 
3. mit Ultimate Boot CD  versucht zu partitionieren:  jedes mal wenn ich die Settings übernehmen will, kommt ein Read Error (flush irgendwas).

Habe die Platten auch mal im Raid angeschlossen und versucht dann Windows 7 zu installieren, leider bootet dann mein DVD Laufwerk nicht mehr.

Außerdem habe ich versucht die Platten mit Hilfe des Raidcontrollers wieder zu normalen HDDs zurückzusetzen doch leider auch ohne Erfolg.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee? Einen Defekt schließe ich deswegen aus, da beide Platten einwandfrei im Server funktionierten. Sie werden beide auch mit voller Größe erkannt.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## OctoCore (3. August 2013)

Ein Versuch per _diskpart_ von der Eingabeaufforderung her (mit Adminrechten) die Platten zu "cleanen" könnte nicht schaden.
Disk - Clean and Clean All with Diskpart Command
_clean_ alleine sollte reichen - _clean all_ überschreibt zusätzlich jeden einzelnen Sektor - das kann je nach Plattengröße Stunden dauern.


----------



## Research (3. August 2013)

Ubuntu booten, disk utility starten, formatieren, fertig.


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (3. August 2013)

Hi,

also bei diskpart  das normale "clean" scheint zwar abgeschlossen zu sein,  zeigt aber keine Wirkung.

wenn ich "clean all" eingebe, sagt er mir, dass der Datenträger schreibgeschützt sei.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (3. August 2013)

In Start/Suche: cmd eingeben und mit [Strg]+[Umschalt]+[Enter] bestätigen, 
das cmd Fenster ist jetzt mit Adminrechten gestartet.

Im Prompt folgendes eingeben und jeweils [Enter] drücken:

*diskpart*
*list disk* (zeigt die Nummer deiner Festplatten)
*select disk x* (X ist die Datenträgernummer der Platte)
*list volume* (listet die Volumen und ihre Nummern)
Gibt es mehrere Volumes auf dieser Platte muß für jedes extra folgendes gemacht werden:
*select volume x* (x ist die Nummer des Volumes)
*attributes volume clear readonly* (setzt das Attribut readonly zurück)
*exit*

Um die Attribute eines Volumes anzuzeigen gib nach >select volume x<:
*attributes volume* ein.


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (3. August 2013)

Folgendes:  ich tippe select disk 9   ein  (ist nr. 9)   wenn ich dann list volume eintippe, dann wird da aber nix von gelistet, nur die anderen HDDs die funktionieren.


----------



## Research (3. August 2013)

Deswegen das Ubuntu starten.


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (3. August 2013)

habe ich probiert, kenne mich mit Ubuntu nur nicht aus. Habe das Laufwerk unter Ubuntu eben nicht angezeigt bekommen.   Kennst du da einen Guide oder sowas?


----------



## Research (3. August 2013)

oben links, das schwaze Feld anklicken.

Disk eingeben. Das Disk Utility müsste zur Auswahl stehen.

Dann im Utility die Platte auswählen und formatieren.

http://www.muktware.com/sites/default/files/images/manual/ubuntu-11-04/disk_utility-2.png

Ich empfehle immer nur eine der Beiden PLatten anzuschließen.

BTW, die Platten sind nicht gejumpert?


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (3. August 2013)

an den Platten sind keine Jumper angebracht, man könnte aber welche anschließen nur leider habe ich keinen Plan davon.


habe versucht mit Ubuntu zu formatieren, leider geht es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (3. August 2013)

Kann das Bild nicht öffnen.

Terminal eigeben.

Dann hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shred

*Partitionen/Geräte überschreiben*



sudo shred -zvn 0 "Gerätename" der Gerätename kann dev/sda sein.
-> sudo shred -zvn 0 dev/sda
(überschreibt mit Nullen wenn restlichen Befehle abgearbeitet wurden (z), Fortschritsanzeige(v), Anzahl der Zufälligen Überschreibungen mit 1 und 0 (n) die Zahl danach ist die  dieser Durchläufe. Durch die ANzahl 0 den Parameter z wird die Platte mit Nullen überschrieben.)





Steht hier: http://www.muktware.com/sites/default/files/images/manual/ubuntu-11-04/disk_utility-2.png
Im eingerahmten Kästchen: Device


Notfalls mit:
sudo shred -fzvn 0 dev/sda


(f steht für Zwang, egal was komme)


Wenn das nicht klappt, versuch den mount/unmount Knopf.


Mit shred sehr vorsichtig sein, klemm besser deine eigenen Platen ab.



Versuch auch mal Partitionen zu löschen.


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (3. August 2013)

Hallo nochmal,

muss ich denn Jumper setzen?     Ich habe eben in dem Laufwerksmanager die Platte formatiert und nun steht dort: "Dateisystem wird erstellt"  das dauert aber anscheinend ziemlich lange, ist das normal?


----------



## Research (3. August 2013)

Windows?
Linux?

Dauer: Ja, das dauert.

Jumper:
Normalerweise steht auf der Platte dazu etwas.


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (3. August 2013)

Ziel soll sein, dass ich die 500er Platten unter Windows 7 nutzen kann.


Eben, nach gut einer halben Stunde, kam wieder der Fehler.  Ich weiß langsam nimmer weiter   "Gerät wird gelöscht" geht einwandfrei durch


----------



## Research (4. August 2013)

Wo und was?


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (4. August 2013)

dein letzter Smily beschreibt meine Situation sehr gut  

wenn ich diesen "force" Modus starte, der auch extrem lange dauert, dann sagt er bei allen 600mb irgendwas von nem Fehler, er macht dann zwar weiter aber ich überlege ob das wirklich dann Sinn macht.  Ich muss diesen dummen Schreibschutz loswerden.


----------



## Angelo-K (4. August 2013)

Und du bist sicher, dass deine hdd keine Jumper besitzt 

Gruß


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (4. August 2013)

doch die hat jumper :  Specifications for the WD Scorpio Blue SATA 3.0 Gb/s, SATA 1.5 GB/s, and PATA 2.5" drives   ich werde daraus nur nicht schlau, könnt ihr mir das eventuell sagen?


----------



## keinnick (4. August 2013)

dreamcatcher007 schrieb:


> doch die hat jumper : Specifications for the WD Scorpio Blue SATA 3.0 Gb/s, SATA 1.5 GB/s, and PATA 2.5" drives ich werde daraus nur nicht schlau, könnt ihr mir das eventuell sagen?



Ein Jumper ist für den normalen Betrieb nicht erforderlich. Reduced Power Spinup kann am USB-Port helfen: USB-Festplatte zähmen | c't

Spread-Spectrum Clocking sollte für Deinen Fall auch nicht erforderlich sein: Was ist SSC (Spread-Spectrum Clocking) und muss ich es aktivieren?


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (4. August 2013)

immerhin etwas ^^  


jemand noch ne Idee damit dieser dumme Schreibschutz endlich rauskommt??? Ich bin echt am verzweifeln.


Problem is folgendes: habe nun einen alten PC  P4, 3 Ghz  1 GB ram und Grafik On Board  angemacht um Linux dann dort zu installieren (Ubuntu)   aber seltsamerweise flackert der Bildschirm immer vorher udn eine Installation ist nicht möglich.   Es kommt quasi der graue Desktop, ganz kurz, und dann flackert das Bild immer.   Habe nun 32bit, 64bit und auch ne ältere Ubuntu Version sowie Linux Mint ausprobiert,  jedes mal der selbe Mist.


----------



## Research (4. August 2013)

Nim ne ältere 32 Bit Version.

Lass shred einmal voll durchlaufen.

Hast du nur eine dieser PLatten drinn?

Macht die Andere das Selbe?


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (4. August 2013)

die andere macht das Selbe ja.  


mein Ubuntu startet nun komischerweise auch nimmer, obwohl ich rein garnichts geändert habe. 

ich flippe bald echt aus!


----------



## Research (4. August 2013)

Startet es ohne Platten?

Welche Version?


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (4. August 2013)

es ist das 13er Ubuntu.... ich habe nun aber Ubuntu 10  auf den alten PC gepackt, das klappt auch so weit.  Ich lasse jetzt sudo shred -fzvn 0  machen  wobei ich wirklich skeptisch bin.... es dauert bestimmt einen ganzen Tag  und in jeder Zeile liest man nur "fdatasync fehlgeschlagen  input output error"


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (4. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     anbei noch ein Foto!


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (4. August 2013)

habe eben noch gelesen, dass man die HDDs aus den RDX Cartridges garnicht "ändern" kann, da dort wohl eine andere Firmware aufgespielt ist?  Dann waren die letzten 3 Tage ja vollkommen umsonst


----------



## Research (4. August 2013)

Schreib dann mal den Support an. Vielleicht könne die dir helfen.


----------



## rschwertz (5. August 2013)

An was für einem RaidControllerwaren die Platten installiert?
Evtl den Raidcontroller einbauen - Platten dort anstecken, Array löschen.
Dann wird das ATAPI Kennwort gelöscht und die Platten sind nutzbar.
sh. https://www.3ware.com/3warekb/article.aspx?id=13502 .
Hdat2 kann man auch versuchen


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (5. August 2013)

Hi,

die waren an einem RDX500 .... den wollt ich nun nicht mal eben kaufen ^^


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (5. August 2013)

Hi nochmal,

das mit HDAT2  scheint auch nicht zu funzen.... das ist echt ärgerlich mittlerweile


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (5. August 2013)

und 3. Anlauf:    ich komme ins Menü rein von HDAT2  aber mir fehlt das Master Password oder User Password um das Laufwerk unlocken zu können


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (6. August 2013)

Jemand ne Idee??? ^^ ich kann einfach nicht locker lassen bei dem Problem.


----------



## rschwertz (7. August 2013)

ATA password bypassing : Conventional hard drives - Page 2


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (11. August 2013)

Hallo rschwertz,

danke für den Link, den kenne ich schon.   Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Er sagt ja in dem Beitrag, dass ich eine Datei  wdpwd  mit notepad erstellen soll und die .txt Endung entfernen soll.  Dies mache ich,  dann kopiere ich die Datei auf die Diskette.
Einen "Scripts" Folder habe ich aber nicht und wenn ich dann ".wdpwd" eintippe, dann passiert nix und er sagt nur ....  /Scripts/wdpwd not found. 

Selbst wenn ich manuell solch einen Scripts Ordner erstelle und die Datei dann dort einfüge, passiert nichts.

Hast du noch einen Rat??


----------



## Research (12. August 2013)

Hat er wirklich die Endung gekillt?


----------



## rschwertz (12. August 2013)

Das Problem ist das gesetzte ATA Passwort.
Das bekommt man mit MHDD raus.
Dabei umgeht MHDD das BIOS und greift direkt auf die Platte zu
MHDD ist ein DOS Programm - also muss DOS gestartet werden.
Die  HDDGURU: MHDD downloadbaren Dateien sind dos Images (für Floppy oder ISO)
Damit kann man sich einen startbaren USB Stickerstellen.
Wenn man den hat: HDDGURU > Software > Mhdd > Mhdd32ver4.6archive.zip
Das script schreibt den Sektor in die Datei 42.bin - geht natürlich nicht auf CD.
MHDD /DISABLEBIOS und dann das im Script Verzeichnis - \BATCH gespeicherte script aufrufen.

In der Sektorendatei findet man dann das Passwort - und muss das zum entsperren eingeben - sh. 3ware Beschreibung.


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (17. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich bekomme das mit den USB Sticks einfach nicht hin, bin einfach zu schusselig dafür.   Wenn ich das Ganze von der Diskette ausführen will, sagt er mir, dass nicht genug Speicher vorhanden ist (im Dos).

habe hier 3 USB Sticks liegen und keinen bekomme ich bootfähig, damit er mich ins Dos bringt. Hat jemand noch eine Anleitung dafür? Irgendwas leicht verständliches :/


----------



## Angelo-K (17. August 2013)

Google mal nach usbsticks bootfähig machen, da sollte es genügend tuts geben

Gruß


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (17. August 2013)

hab ich doch! z.b. mit HPUSBFW_v2.2.3.exe   habe ich es probiert, da steht dann zwar beim Boot "Free Dos"  aber dann hängt sich der PC auf!


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (18. August 2013)

Hallo nochmal:

folgendes Problem:  habe nun usb stick bootfähig gemacht, mhdd draufgepackt, bootet auch normal, mhdd startet und wenn ich dann, wie in dem gelinkten Forenbeitrag,  .wdpwd    eintippe, dann kommt folgendes:

; rm modul id 42
reset
waitnbsy
regs = $57 $44 $43 $00 $00 $a0 $8a
waitnbsy
regs = $00 $02 $00 $00 $0F $E0 $21
waitnbsy
checkdrq
ERROR:  No DRQ  
; End. 

es geht also alles bis auf die letzte Zeile mit dem DRQ  da müsste normalerweise stehen sectorsto = 42.bin

neeeed help


----------



## rschwertz (19. August 2013)

Das funktioniert nur, wenn die Platten im IDE Modus sind. 
DOS=kompatibilitätsmodus=IDE Modus (oder SATA) , kein AHCI, kein Raidmodus


----------



## copland (19. August 2013)

Ähmm, ich habe das alles hier jetzt mal bissel überschlagen.
Frage:
Wenn du die Platte/n an ein Windows System hängst findet der die ja? Kann nur nicht drauf zugreifen weil sie sich nicht formatieren lässt und so, richtig?

Ok, wenn das so ist, dann lade dir mal HDDLowLevelFormat runter. Version HDDLLF 4.3 habe ich da, ist nen kleines Programm 1,9mb nur.
Gucke ob der das macht, ob der anfängt, dass ganze dauert sehr laaange bis es fertig ist. Der überschreibt restlos alles.
Sogar Fehler wurden bei mir beseitigt. Nur im Windows muss sie erstmal da sein, sonst wird das auch nix.


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (19. August 2013)

@rschwertz:

Ich kann im Bios unter "OnChip SATA Controller" folgendes auswählen:

1. RAID
2. Native Mode
3. Disabled


Ich habe es die ganze Zeit auf Native stehen.


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (19. August 2013)

@copland:

habe das Tool gestartet und es kommt jedes mal:  Format Error occured at offset  und dahinter der Sector....  das geht die ganze Zeit so.

Ich muss das ATA Password knacken bzw. auflösen damit ich die formatieren kann.


----------



## copland (19. August 2013)

Oh Mist, ich dachte das wärs jetzt gewesen und konnte helfen.

Leider bin ich da auch völlig überfragt, weil ich sowas auch noch nie hatte.
Viel Glück noch.... Oder hau die weg, wenns nicht so wichtig ist. Wielange willste dich damit noch ärgern.
Biste so drauf angewiesen?

Auch Paragon und so können nix machen? Ist die Verschlüsselung da im Controller eingebrannt mein Gott, so extrem ist mir das noch nie begegnet!


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (19. August 2013)

Hallo Copland,

ich nehme an, dass die Festplatten immer dann entschlüsselt wurden, sobald die im RDX eingesteckt wurden (Cartridge-System). Sobald die dann entfernt wurden, war das Password wieder aktiv.

Ich will nun die Platten unbedingt so zum laufen bekommen, sehe es nicht ein die wegzuschmeissen wenn die noch nutzbar sind.   Sämtliche Master-Passwörter im Internet funktionieren nicht. Brauche quasi ein Programm, dass das Password komplett entfernt, ohne zu meckern.


----------



## Research (20. August 2013)

Frag beim Hersteller nach.


----------



## rschwertz (20. August 2013)

Das SATA Passwort unterbindet hier den gewollten/ ungewollten Schreibzugriff auf das device . Das Passwort ist in einem Teil der Firmware (auf der Platine) sowie in Sektoren (ab -20 - muss man suchen - Norton DiskDoctor kann das) auf der Platte hinterlegt. Die Tools arbeiten unter DOS (teilweise unter Umgehung des BIOS) - also ist Native mode i.O. Die Tools fassen das Laufwerk aber mit Int14/15 an - also ohne AHCI - und das ist bei aktuellen Rechnern schwierig. Bei den Backup to disk devices gibt es Masterpassworte, die gesetzt werden wenn der User kein gesondertes Passwort eingibt - deshalb der erste Beitrag. Um das gesetzte passwort auszulesen benötigt man die Angabe, wo es steht - für Seagate / Hitachi/...?; Bei manchen Laufwerken hilft eine Firmwareaktualisierung - die setzt das Passwort auf Standard und die Einstellung zum Prüfen auf aus.  Firmwareaktualisierungen erhält man am einfachsten bei den Markenherstellern selber - oder bei HP/DELL/... bei den Rechnern.
Übrigends gibt es genug Beiträge über dieses Feature und Thinkpads.


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (21. August 2013)

hallo rschwertz,

vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung.  Es ist folgendes Modell:   WDC WD5000BEVT-00ZAT0    Ich kann dazu keinerlei "Firmware" auf der Herstellerseite finden. Hast du eventuell noch eine andere Anlaufstelle? Diverse Seiten in Kyrillisch sind für mich leider schwer zu verstehen trotz Google Translate


----------



## copland (21. August 2013)

Jetzt pass auf mein Freund, ich hab was für dich.
Kurze Erläuterung was mir eben passierte.
Ich habe mir ja ne SSD gekauft, übrigens, alles super mit dem Teil. (Samsung 840 Pro 128GB)
Nun habe ich ja mein Raid 0 Verbund, 2x WD-Raptor Platten 150GB ausgebaut.
Um das BS und so zu installieren musste ich ja von Raid im UEFI (BIOS) auf AHCI zurückstellen.
Nun dachte ich mir, nimmste ne WD-Platte und clonst von der SSD auf die WD-Raptor.
Alle anderen Platten ab und nur die SSD (logisch) und die Raptor ran. Wow, da war der Salat schon, die wurde nicht erkannt.
Sie war aber in der Festplattenverwaltung im Windows zu sehen und hatte noch immer das Raid Volumen mit insgesammt ca. 270GB, so wie beide ja zusammen im Raid 0 haben. Aber das eben bei nur der Einen. Hmm, dachte ich, gut, dann Paragon an und löschen und partitionieren.
Toll, da ging der Salat weiter, Paragon meldet Fehler kann die Platte gar nicht verwenden, musste ich auf ignorieren gehen um das er Paragon weiter ladet.
Toll, da bin ich nun, freu, nix freu. Konnte zwar drauf zugreifen, aber keine Partionen neu erstellen, nix ging. Völlig wertlos das Partitionsprogramm.
Der wollte auch ein zusätzliches, ich habs mir nicht gemerkt, aber wie nen Passwort haben, spinnt der nun völlig dachte ich! Nach mehrmaligen hin und her PC aus. USB Bootstick rein wo Windows drauf ist. CD ist mir zu wider, seitdem es mit Stick installiert werden kann. Wenn ich mich nicht irre solltest du das ja auch machen. Ok, also versuche ich von da aus drauf zuzugreifen, cool, ging, konnte vom Setup aus Partitionieren und sauber Win 7 installieren, startete, alles gut.
Meine SSD wieder ran und von da gestartet, dass selber Dilemma. Häää, installieren kann ich, startet alles super, aber als 2te Platte ist sie wieder nicht da, dass Gleiche wie vorher?! Ok, jetzt reichts und nun kommt es!!!
Ich wieder nur die WD-Raptor ran, alles andere ab, rein ins BIOS (Nur mit der einen Raid Platte, ja!) wieder Raid eingestellt und den PC gebootet. ich hoffe du hast sowas schonmal gemacht und oder das gesehen. Denn jetzt kommt das Auswahlmenü vom Raid ob du da rein willst mit der Tastenkombi STRG+I. Kennste das?
Musste aber jetzt. Und nun habe ich einfach das Raid Volumen wieder gelöscht. PC wieder aus, meine System SSD wieder mit ran und gestartet, ab ins UEFI (BIOS) auf ACHI umgstellt und durchgestartet. Nun richtete Win gleich die Platte von alleine ein und alles war wieder in Ordnung. Im übrigen, dass BS was ich vorher installierte, lief immernoch. Und genauso musst du das machen, nix Passwort, das sah nur so aus, der kann mit dem Raid nicht umgehen, dass ist es! Probiere das mal aus bitte, wenn nicht lass dir helfen das zu machen. Das war jetzt nen richtiger Roman, aber ich hoffe das wird helfen.


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (21. August 2013)

Grüß dich Copland,

diese Methode habe ich damals so ziemlich als erstes ausprobiert, leider ebenfalls ohne Erfolg 

hab den Raid gelöscht, wieder erstellt,  wieder gelöscht.... es änderte leider nichts.  Ich nehme an, dass das Cartridge System(RDX 300)  die Platten immer dann entschlüsselt, wenn Sie eingesteckt waren.  Leider habe ich das System aber nicht, sonst würde ich nicht seit über 5 Wochen versuchen das ATA Password zu knacken.


----------



## copland (21. August 2013)

ja stimmt, ich Depp, ich las grad mal deinen ersten Post.
Ist die denn in dem Moment auch als Raid eingetragen wenn du Raid einstellst und ins Menü gehst?
Oder musst du erst nen Raid erstellen um ein Raid zu haben. Hört sich grad bescheuert an, ich weiß.
Denn du solltest ja kein Raid erstellen, du willst es ja loswerden.
Also da möchte ich echt gerne eine Platte in die Finger kriegen um zu experimentieren!

Jetzt weiß ich gar nix mehr, tut mir leid. Aber manche Sachen muss man auch sehen um sie verstehen zu können und um Überlegungen anzustellen nach was man dann so suchen muss. Ich wünsch dir viel Glück dabei, hoffe du kriegst das doch noch hin. So langsam ist auch die Zeit gekommen wo man schon gar nicht mehr die Finger von lassen möchte um das Problem zu knacken, so würde es mir dann auch gehen denke ich.


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (22. August 2013)

so ich habe eine Antwort vom Western Digital Support erhalten:

Vielen Dank, dass Sie sich mit Western Digital Support in Verbindung gesetzt haben.

Wir haben Ihre Anfrage bezüglich des ATA-Passworts für die WD Blue Festplatten bekommen.

Ich möchte Ihnen leider mitteilen, dass es kein ATA-Passwort  für WD Blue Festplatten gibt.

Laut unserem System sind Ihre Festplatten die OEM-Festplattenlaufwerke, die in Großverpackungen, die nur das Laufwerk enthalten, an OEM-Computerhersteller oder Vertriebshändler verkauft worden sind. Für OEM-Laufwerke gilt möglicherweise keine Garantie und Support von Western Digital. Wenn Western Digital Festplattenlaufwerke an OEM-Computerhersteller wie Dell, HP, Compaq, Apple usw. verkauft, gilt für diese keine Garantie. Der OEM-Computerhersteller schließt das Festplattenlaufwerk in die Garantie für das gesamte Computersystem, in dem das Festplattenlaufwerk installiert wird, ein.

Wenden Sie sich bitte an den OEM-Computerhersteller mit Ihrer Service-Anfrage.

Falls Sie weitere Fragen haben, antworten Sie bitte auf diese E-Mail und wir helfen Ihnen gerne weiter. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,





Demnach müsste der Lock ja tatsächlich durch das RDX Quikstor gesetzt werden?


----------



## copland (23. August 2013)

Also ist das ne reine Softwarelösung! Damit stehste nun alleine da.
Ich kann mir immernoch nicht vorstellen das man die nicht nutzen kann.
Na gut, wie gesagt, wird einige hier auch so gehen, man müsste eine Platte haben.


----------



## rschwertz (23. August 2013)

WD5000BEVT-00ZAT0 Mods needs - 000900BC : PC-3000 support forum=
Da gibt es einen Link zur Firmware


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (24. August 2013)

Danke schonmal,

ich teste mal wieder (ist ja wieder Wochenende)     werde mich dann noch melden und berichten.


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (24. August 2013)

jetzt mal ganz im Ernst, wie funktioniert denn bitte so ein Firmware-Upgrade für die Festplatte?   Auf der Western Digital Seite finde ich nur Tools für "MyPassport" und die habe ich ja nicht.


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (27. August 2013)

so Update:

habe nun einen RDX Controller für kleines Geld besorgt um die Platten irgendwie entsperrt zu bekommen aber leider ohne Erfolg.

ich lege über die Software sogar ein neues Passwort fest aber trotzdem  kann ich es dann z.b. nicht mit mhdd entsperren.  Unter Windows (wenn man die Cartridge reinschiebt) funzt die Platte OHNE PROBLEME.  Aber ich will Sie ja immer noch ohne die Hüllen nutzen


----------



## copland (27. August 2013)

dreamcatcher007 schrieb:


> Aber ich will Sie ja immer noch ohne die Hüllen nutzen


Das wirste wie es aussieht aber nicht können.
Mal ehrlich, das Problem ist, dass hier niemand solch ein Problem jemals hatte. Jedenfalls meldete sich noch keiner. Das ist verdammt schwer dir da irgendwie zu helfen. Ich habe ja auch schon viel erlebt an meinen Kisten. Aber wer hatte sowas schon zu Hause in den Händen was du da beschreibst.
Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls viel Glück dabei. Ich persönlich hätte das schon in die Tonne gehauen. Mit was soll ich sinnlos meine Zeit verschwenden wo mir vllt eh die Mittel fehlen.


----------



## HunterChief (28. August 2013)

Hi,
solche Probleme wie copland sie hatte mit seinem aufgelösten raid hatte ich auch mal.
windows7-setup und auch ein von cd gestartetes ubuntu war nicht in der lage die platte zu löschen.
Es handelt sich um eine seagate250gb raid-edition platte. Weil es sich um solche spezial-teure 24h/7 Version mit speziell angepasstem raid bios handelt hab ich echt gezweifelt das die dinger einzeln funktionieren ... aber sie laufen auch single ganz normal.

ich hab die platte dann mit einem usb-universal-platten-Adapter-stecker an ein hochgefahrenes win7 gestöpselt und mit der datenträgerverwaltung das volume gelöscht.
dann wieder eingebaut und ganz easy Windows installiert. alles gut ...


----------



## dreamcatcher007 (28. August 2013)

@HunterChief:

ich bekomme trotz allen Versuchen immer noch den I/O Error   bzw. zu Deutsch E/A  Eingabe/Ausgabe also Schreibschutz.


----------

